# Wild Pigs



## Southernman (Aug 21, 2005)

Over the last couple of months, I've started seeing wild pigs around my place. Do pigs range the same areas similar to deer? Whats the odds they'll stick around? If I wanted to put out food for them (dont wanna say "bait", have to check the legality of it), what would yall suggest? I'm thinking corn, but would also attract other animals. Anything that would mostly attract pigs? I don't mind other animals coming, just want to make sure the food lasts long enough for the pigs to find it.


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

Southernman said:


> Over the last couple of months, I've started seeing wild pigs around my place. Do pigs range the same areas similar to deer? Whats the odds they'll stick around? If I wanted to put out food for them (dont wanna say "bait", have to check the legality of it), what would yall suggest? I'm thinking corn, but would also attract other animals. Anything that would mostly attract pigs? I don't mind other animals coming, just want to make sure the food lasts long enough for the pigs to find it.


If memory serves...and it has been a while so you might wanna double check...Wild hogs are not considered "game" animals so pretty much anything goes with them...No season, trap'em, bait'em or dog'em...Again it has been a while so others may be able to provide more info. Pigs aren't dumb though, if they think they can get a free meal they will be back...A former boss of mine lived in a subdivision on the outskirts of San Antonio (basically still in the city) and he had all kinds of trouble with wild hogs tearing up his lawn, nightly, on a regular basis...Boy, he was ticked too, because he had put a lot of work into it.


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

Yes pigs run the same areas as deer. They LOVE acorns, apples, most fruit, but will also rototiller your land like you wont believe. AS long as their is feed and shelter they will hang around. Which is good or bad depending on what you like. They can devistate crops so be careful if you have lots of crops. 
Plant some apple trees, some corn plots, and squash etc. THe deer like all this too  So both will benifit. TYhey LOVE corn... Check your regulations but you could get a "deer" feeder and load it with corn. Make sure it is set up so that its very sturdy. Once the pigs find it they will be back constantly. 
They breed rather quickly, and if you only kill boars you can quickly build up a good size batch of pigs for your property.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

they are considered exotics with no closed season, but you are suppossed tohave a hunting liscense.

Go to www.texashuntfish.com

the forum has a board on hog hunting and baiting


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

This last week a fella in Sallisaw OK killed a boar. 1500 lbs. There was a picture on the 5 outdoors local outdoor show last night. They can get mean. There may be a picture on thier web site. Channel five Ft. Smith, Ar. 5 outdoors is the name of the show


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

In Texas, you can bait em, feed em, trap em, shoot em, whatever, whenever...

If you trap em, you can catch em all. If you hunt em with dogs, they'll scatter and be gone... might take months for em to wander back. If you kill one quickly, they'll be back in a couple of days.

If you have land with pasture, you'd best knock em down soon, or you'll have no pasture...

corn is the best... don't worry about attracting other animals...the hogs will eat anything slow enough to be caught...


----------



## Southernman (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. I'll put out some corn and see what happens. I've got some pasture, some timber w/a creek running thru it. I wouldn't mind killing one of the small ones, sure would be good eatin' I'm sure.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

A 1500lb boar! That's Amazing! We have a few that may go 500lbs.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

searched for a 1500lb boar, on the channel 5 site and elsewhere...

find it a little hard to swallow... I'd want to see the scales... lots of folks overestimate the weight of critters...


----------

